# Is it possible to reload a new kernel without rebooting?

## Kasumi_Ninja

If I am not mistaken it is possible in Debian to update a kernel without rebooting. Is this also a possibility with Gentoo?

----------

## potatoface

have a look at sys-apps/kexec-tools

i never tried it myself though (in fact i just asked at #gentoo irc channel  :Very Happy: )

of course it requires a kernel with kexec support...

the people in the irc channel are very helpful and its ideal for such questions...

regards,

potatoface

----------

## manaka

kexec saves the *hardware* rebooting. But you still have to reboot the kernel...

Ksplice is another tool that can patch a running kernel, with no reboot needed  :Smile: .  Perhaps you were referring to this...

Details on http://web.mit.edu/ksplice/

It's not in the official Portage tree, yet... I suppose it's only a matter of time...  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

There seems to be an ebuild for this thing in sunrise, didn't try it though. The whole idea of automated kernel updates scares the hell out of me, that is, unless it's me who wrote it.   :Laughing: 

----------

## tgR10

 *manaka wrote:*   

> kexec saves the *hardware* rebooting. But you still have to reboot the kernel...
> 
> Ksplice is another tool that can patch a running kernel, with no reboot needed :-).  Perhaps you were referring to this...
> 
> Details on http://web.mit.edu/ksplice/
> ...

 

nice ive been using kexec so far

i'll try this out when my vein hit me :)

----------

